# female puppy with metallic smell?



## Blondie

I'm wondering if it's possibly the water source, food ingredients, treats? I didn't see your other post, but this is not normal. Has she consumed something of non-food source? I am perplexed? I really don't know. But a metallic smell around her girly parts is not normal.


----------



## Ranger

I noticed the same smell on my little foster GSD pup after she peed. I had no clue what it was but soon afterwards she started peeing upwards of 22 times a day...she had a UTI diagnosed a few days later when I took her to the vet. I'm not saying that's what your pup has but keep an eye on her. My pup's symptoms were frequent urinating, usually in little piddles or drops, green discharge (the source of the metallic smell), and not being able to hold her pee for more than 2 hours at a time during the day (even in the crate).

If you suspect a UTI, get her to the vet asap to get it cleared up as soon as possible. Hopefully it's not but better safe than sorry!


----------



## amanda.christy

Ranger said:


> I noticed the same smell on my little foster GSD pup after she peed. I had no clue what it was but soon afterwards she started peeing upwards of 22 times a day...she had a UTI diagnosed a few days later when I took her to the vet. I'm not saying that's what your pup has but keep an eye on her. My pup's symptoms were frequent urinating, usually in little piddles or drops, green discharge (the source of the metallic smell), and not being able to hold her pee for more than 2 hours at a time during the day (even in the crate).
> 
> If you suspect a UTI, get her to the vet asap to get it cleared up as soon as possible. Hopefully it's not but better safe than sorry!


Agreed, sounds like a UTI. You may be smelling iron. Iron is an essential element of the heme group within blood. Presence of bacteria which could be causing a UTI in your pup could be breaking down the heme group of blood (usually present as a result of a UTI due to damage by bacteria), causing an accumulation of iron in her urine. Additionally, as Ranger posted, when the heme group of blood is broken down by bacteria, it produces a green color, which would make sense why the green discharge was the source of the metallic smell. I would most definitely take your little girl straight to the vet and get her on some antibiotics. Best of luck, hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## puppydogs

Thanks for the advice. She is able to hold her pee.. (19 weeks) and since I'm potty training her I still take her out every couple of hours. I don't see any green discharge...but it could be white or clear which I can't see. Guess I have to find a 3rd vet to diagnos her with a uti test. thanks!


----------



## Bella's Mama

I've posted this several times before. My female pup has that same metallic discharge. The vet said it was normal and not to worry "puppy vaginitis". She said to bring her in if she's having problems urinating or anything like that, but I'll clean her little area with a wipe once she gets in. The vet said lots of female dogs have that.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy

My Zoey had the same thing and the vet also said it was nothing to worry about that it was "Puppy vaginitis". He said it would go away once spayed or her first heat. She was spayed about a month and a half ago and it did go away.


----------



## Camidea

*Dogs urine has Metallic smell*

I read all the post about the dogs (little and big) that had a urine that has a metallic smell. I have a Yorkie that is 10 yrs old. and just starting to have the oder about 2 months ago. We have had her to the vet, who has checked for UTI's, gland problems and any other thing he could think of. Still has the problem. I have to make her sit on a towel in my lap to be able to hold her. Sometimes she will leave a yellow spot.
Please help


----------

